

Show HN: Degrees of Separation - thinkisgood

Link: https://apps.facebook.com/degreesapp/<p>We built this for fun to see how people are connected to one another and to help people connect/network.  We're starting it as a Facebook App and will be adding more search features soon, ie by Work, Education, as well as the ability to import email/phone contacts as a Web/Phone App, but wanted to see what the feedback was for the basic search.  We do have the chicken and the egg problem in that the more users we have, the shorter the paths will be, but we have to start somewhere right?<p>There used to be something like this on FB, but it seems to have shutdown.<p>Thanks in advance for looking and the feedback.
======
thinkisgood
Clickable: <https://apps.facebook.com/degreesapp/>

